# My New Hammer Drill (pictures!)



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Now that I'm getting in the rhythm of buying new tools I thought I might show this one off.

I had the little one for about 6 months now, but I just ordered the 18 volt hammer drill. I was considering buying the Lithium Ion, but they're so expensive, and I wanted a metal chuck, most of then newer ones simply had a metal tip.

Up until now I was dependent on my company to provide the drills.

*From boy...*











_To MAN!_









Family photo:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Very nice. You'll be happy with that one, it's a beast!


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

ahhh...they grow so fast


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a couple of corded Bosch hammer drills and I really like them. I'd like to replace the 18v Milwakee I have and a cordless Bosch is a possibility. Have you gotten a chance to beat the piss out of it yet? Drilled thorugh any 50year old poured concrete or anything similar?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck with it. I love my Bosch corded hammer drills.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I bought a Bosch 11236VS SDS Plus about 2 years ago. I really liked it and mostly used it for installing redheads and ajs with the occasional 3" or 2" thinwall core drilling. It was light weight and out-drilled my Dewalt D25650K spline drive hammer. Then I loaned it to my brother who has a metal fab shop. He used it to install sidewalk railing he built for a Dr. office. 32 3" core drilled holes in 4" of concrete. The Bosch did 21 holes then quit turning. Shucked the teeth off of the drive shaft. The repair bill was going to be $160.00 and I only paid $225.00 for it new. He coughed up the $160.00 and I put $450.00 with it and bought a Hilti TE16-C. All I can say is WOW. After using the Hilti both of the other rotary hammers I had seem like star bits and sledges. I really didn't expect such a difference.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

AWKrueger said:


> I have a couple of corded Bosch hammer drills and I really like them. I'd like to replace the 18v Milwakee I have and a cordless Bosch is a possibility. Have you gotten a chance to beat the piss out of it yet? Drilled thorugh any 50year old poured concrete or anything similar?


Not yet.

The last time I tried that I was using a dewalt hammer drill, and it just couldn't get anywhere beyond half an inch.

The project site I'm at now is new construction so I shouldn't have a problem diggin' into that concrete.

I also registered the drill so I have the 3 year warranty for the drill. I think the batteries have a 1 year warranty.

I might go gut some houses on the bayou this weekend so maybe I could put it to use then?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

amptech said:


> I bought a Bosch 11236VS SDS Plus about 2 years ago. I really liked it and mostly used it for installing redheads and ajs with the occasional 3" or 2" thinwall core drilling. It was light weight and out-drilled my Dewalt D25650K spline drive hammer. Then I loaned it to my brother who has a metal fab shop. He used it to install sidewalk railing he built for a Dr. office. 32 3" core drilled holes in 4" of concrete. The Bosch did 21 holes then quit turning. Shucked the teeth off of the drive shaft. The repair bill was going to be $160.00 and I only paid $225.00 for it new. He coughed up the $160.00 and I put $450.00 with it and bought a Hilti TE16-C. All I can say is WOW. After using the Hilti both of the other rotary hammers I had seem like star bits and sledges. I really didn't expect such a difference.


i agree hilti is simply the best hammer drill made


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

amptech said:


> I bought a Bosch 11236VS SDS Plus about 2 years ago. I really liked it and mostly used it for installing redheads and ajs with the occasional 3" or 2" thinwall core drilling. It was light weight and out-drilled my Dewalt D25650K spline drive hammer. Then I loaned it to my brother who has a metal fab shop. He used it to install sidewalk railing he built for a Dr. office. 32 3" core drilled holes in 4" of concrete. The Bosch did 21 holes then quit turning. Shucked the teeth off of the drive shaft. The repair bill was going to be $160.00 and I only paid $225.00 for it new. He coughed up the $160.00 and I put $450.00 with it and bought a Hilti TE16-C. All I can say is WOW. After using the Hilti both of the other rotary hammers I had seem like star bits and sledges. I really didn't expect such a difference.


This is the reason ALL of my power tools are now Hilti:thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

_Hilti??_

Why didn't anyone tell me this _before_ I bought this one?!

Nah, I think this one will do me fine for a while.

I'm not even expected to have a drill.

Much less a hammer drill.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> _Hilti??_
> 
> Why didn't anyone tell me this _before_ I bought this one?!
> 
> ...


If you want I'll get you a price on a Hilti SFH-151 and you'll probably understand why nobody suggested it :laughing:
$383.90 here and thats about right, I've seen cheaper and higher. This is about median.
http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/...ource=googlebase&cvsfa=63&cvsfe=2&cvsfp=98075


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Damn, and that's still lighter than mine.

Mine is almost 7 lbs, so I won't be totin' in it my pouch often.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Damn, and that's still lighter than mine.
> 
> Mine is almost 7 lbs, so I won't be totin' in it my pouch often.


I have mine a dewalt drill holster on my belt. I need to get a Hilti sticker and cover up the yeller:laughing:


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Frasbee,

NICE. That's the Bosch Brute Tough. A newer model it looks like. They actually have a 36V out in that same drill. Bosch came out with the Brute's a while back and they even had a rare commercial where they dropped the Brute's, as well as, Milwaukee's, Metabo's, B&D's, etc. off of a 1 story roof. The point being, after that the Bosch, although scratched to hell, still worked and the others didn't. As for the metal chuck you wanted, that was one of the Brute's nicer features. Sweet grip, all metal gears & mechanics, external brushes for fast changing, and Bosch's batteries...... very nice pick. If you hear whistles when you got that thing in your hand, it's not for you. lol.

Chris

P.S. Those are pretty clean fingernails, what do you have to say for yourself?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Aiken Colon said:


> P.S. Those are pretty clean fingernails, what do you have to say for yourself?


Haha, I wash my arms up to my elbows as soon as I get home, because I don't always make it to the shower until the evening.


Now it's going to come down to buying the uni-bits, drill bits, augers and **** for this thing.

I'm trying to become self reliant.

Plus I just like tools.


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

Uni-bits are always a fun $85 dollar purchase. I don't know what you have currently for a drill index, but I recently purchase one by Ridgid. I really like it alot, and they are easy to find for replacement when one walks off. Somehow I lost three bits the first week I had it.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

dowmace said:


> If you want I'll get you a price on a Hilti SFH-151 and you'll probably understand why nobody suggested it :laughing:
> $383.90 here and thats about right, I've seen cheaper and higher. This is about median.
> http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/...ource=googlebase&cvsfa=63&cvsfe=2&cvsfp=98075


I can buy that drill w/2 batteries and charger direct from Hilti for $279.00.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

amptech said:


> I can buy that drill w/2 batteries and charger direct from Hilti for $279.00.



I know you can, but not everyone has a retailer close. Does hilti sell direct online?


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I bought my Hilti from the area sales rep. Once you do that they give you a password to access their web site that shows prices and I can buy online. There's not an authorized Hilti retailer anywhere close to me. The sales rep came to my shop in the Hilti SUV and sold me my TE16-C on the spot. Got my free bits the next day UPS.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

AWKrueger said:


> Uni-bits are always a fun $85 dollar purchase. I don't know what you have currently for a drill index, but I recently purchase one by Ridgid. I really like it alot, and they are easy to find for replacement when one walks off. Somehow I lost three bits the first week I had it.


what kind of unibits are you buying i get 7/8 greenlee kwik-steppers for about 35 bucks from big blue


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

amptech said:


> I bought my Hilti from the area sales rep. Once you do that they give you a password to access their web site that shows prices and I can buy online. There's not an authorized Hilti retailer anywhere close to me. The sales rep came to my shop in the Hilti SUV and sold me my TE16-C on the spot. Got my free bits the next day UPS.


Ah I see around here it's different I live 5 miles or so from the main manufacturing and distribution center, so we have I think 3 retailers in town so getting a Hilti tool is never a problem. But they are higher through the retailers than a sales rep or direct. Its kind of like buying a cell phone from Cingular, or through a cingular authorized dealer prices are much different:laughing:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Now it's going to come down to buying the uni-bits, drill bits, augers and **** for this thing.
> 
> I'm trying to become self reliant.
> 
> Plus I just like tools.


Ok man, I'm all about being self reliant, but you've got to know when you're just screwing yourself financially and letting the boss break off one in you. Small twist drill bits (you know like 1/2'' and below) are ok IMO, but augers and hole saws and uni-bits need to be bought for the company. He's not subcontrating to you to do the work, he's paying you by the hour. That's means you're hired labor, not a hired material supply person! Don't screw yourself. 

It took me a few years to finally figure this out because that's the way all of the guys in the company were doing it. When I realized I was getting taken advantage of I stopped supplying so much that I shouldn't have been in the first place and asked for the things I needed to get the job done. Sometimes I'd get it quick sometimes it'd take a while, either way I got it.


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Ok man, I'm all about being self reliant, but you've got to know when you're just screwing yourself financially and letting the boss break off one in you. Small twist drill bits (you know like 1/2'' and below) are ok IMO, but augers and hole saws and uni-bits need to be bought for the company. He's not subcontrating to you to do the work, he's paying you by the hour. That's means you're hired labor, not a hired material supply person! Don't screw yourself.
> 
> It took me a few years to finally figure this out because that's the way all of the guys in the company were doing it. When I realized I was getting taken advantage of I stopped supplying so much that I shouldn't have been in the first place and asked for the things I needed to get the job done. Sometimes I'd get it quick sometimes it'd take a while, either way I got it.


Well, what if the boss pretty much says "get the job done w/o the proper tools because we can't afford to buy them for you"? Or "We'll get you one, things are tight right now". Sure I'd like a new set of hole saws but I can't just get them to buy me a $150 dollar set.
I can't even get my boss to put in $35 for a code handbook I bought 4 months ago. I really just need a new job......


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

AWKrueger said:


> Well, what if the boss pretty much says "get the job done w/o the proper tools because we can't afford to buy them for you"? Or "We'll get you one, things are tight right now". Sure I'd like a new set of hole saws but I can't just get them to buy me a $150 dollar set.
> I can't even get my boss to put in $35 for a code handbook I bought 4 months ago. I really just need a new job......


Then you get done what you can get done. It's not your fault he doesn't know how to run a business. I don't think every guy needs a set of hole saws, but drill bits, especially big augers they do. If he doesn't get you the tools you need then HIS job won't get done. 
Here's a story for you: I had a job (stone exterior) where I'd been asking for a hammer drill to mount some a/c pull outs. I asked for it from the beginning and about every 3 or 4 days. What they were trying to do was get me to supply one. A couple weeks went by and that's all I had left to do on this house and they hounded me a little bit to get the job done quickly (with a *GREEN* helper). I walked in the shop and told them it was done except the a/c's and they looked at me funny and asked why not, blah blah blah. They finally got me one, but the job didn't get done until they supplied it, and I had to drive about an hour and a half out there with my helper one morning just to do mount the disconnects. That's a lot of driving for 2 people for such little work. Not my fault. If they just supplied the drill when I needed it they would have saved a lot of money. 
The boss will supply the tool for HIS job when it's HIS butt on the line. 

If I were you I'd find a new job, your boss is taking advantage of you guys and you're letting him.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I was a Millwukee guy for a long time but I really think their quality has gone way down in the recent years, except for their right angle and boom drills though. I think from now on all my new power tools are going to be Hilti too.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

captkirk said:


> I was a Millwukee guy for a long time but I really think their quality has gone way down in the recent years, except for their right angle and boom drills though. I think from now on all my new power tools are going to be Hilti too.


FWIW If I am correct in my memory, Hilti was originally part of Milwaukee but split away from the company not too long ago, personally I believe that would have something to do with Milwaukee sending their work to china. But I don't know that for a fact I'm sure someone else does though


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Ok man, I'm all about being self reliant, but you've got to know when you're just screwing yourself financially and letting the boss break off one in you. Small twist drill bits (you know like 1/2'' and below) are ok IMO, but augers and hole saws and uni-bits need to be bought for the company. He's not subcontrating to you to do the work, he's paying you by the hour. That's means you're hired labor, not a hired material supply person! Don't screw yourself.
> 
> It took me a few years to finally figure this out because that's the way all of the guys in the company were doing it. When I realized I was getting taken advantage of I stopped supplying so much that I shouldn't have been in the first place and asked for the things I needed to get the job done. Sometimes I'd get it quick sometimes it'd take a while, either way I got it.


I appreciate your input, and agree even.

I won't bring my drill onto the job until it's absolutely necessary. The big boss isn't even aware of the purchase, the only ones that know are my foreman and the other guys at work.

Also, I'm starting to do work on the side, and volunteer occasionally on construction/demo projects here in New Orleans, so having a few key quality tools is worth it in my opinion, non profits can't, and don't always provide the best tools to work with.

My company actually does provide all the tools necessary to complete the job, although, I can't always say they get it to us when we need 'em.

I've been researching a good drill for the past several months, and thought this one was worth the money.

It's a big purchase for me, but I'm not in debt, have easy bills living with so many roommates, so I can afford a purchase like this from time to time.

S'all good. :thumbsup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey man I've been there myself. That's a nice drill you've got there, you'll get a lot of good use out of it.


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> If I were you I'd find a new job, your boss is taking advantage of you guys and you're letting him.


Sounds pretty accurate, sad to say.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

either way their cordless tools are definatly not what they used to be.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

i use the v28 milwaukee and love it - unfortunatly its chuck is a piece of  took it into supply house were i bought it for 400+ dollars and they hadnt even looked at it in over a week - needless to say im not impressed with the customer service - may have to switch to hilti ?


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

nolabama said:


> i use the v28 milwaukee and love it - unfortunatly its chuck is a piece of  took it into supply house were i bought it for 400+ dollars and they hadnt even looked at it in over a week - needless to say im not impressed with the customer service - may have to switch to hilti ?


If you switch from red to red you'll never go back :yes:


----------

